# old montgomery ward trator help



## ironman6356 (May 6, 2011)

was running just quite, has gas in oil , plug fouled of course, I think floats stuck , any sugestions? neat site ironman6356


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Float in the carburator is stuck - youll want to remove and clean the carb- might as well throw a new parts kit in it- another thing id add is a manual fuel shutoff valve, before the fuel filter - so you can change it w/o dumping all the gas in the tank.

Youll also want to change out the gas filled oil- itll thin the oil, gall the berings and destroy the motor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! If you get it fixed, you owe us some pictures!


----------

